# USDA Soils



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Many of you may know about this, but some will not. This is a very good way to see what sort of soil you have. The site is slow, so you need to give it time. Be patient.

1. Open the site: http://websoilsurvey.sc.egov.usda.gov/App/HomePage.htm

2. Click on the green button, "START WSS"

3. Click on the "Address bar"

4. Fill in the address of the site where your land is

5. Hit the "view" button (remember this site is very slow, give it time)

6. Under the "area of interest interactive map" bar click the AOI button

7. Use your mouse to drag a box around your land. The page will now have a "creating an area of interest" message. Give it time to complete the process.

8. At the top left of the page click the tab, "Soil Map"

9. Give it time, this is a government site, they have no competition, so no motive to be fast.

10. To the left of the page you will see, in blue, the name of your soils. for example, mine says, "Hamilton Silt Loam" you might have several soils on your map, with different numbers. You can google these names and sometimes find good info.

11. Other tabs will lead you to info on water holding capacity, Ph, tons per acre of hay production, etc.

12. Again, the site is very slow, give every click plenty of time, explore all the tabs.

11. I have found a lot of good info on this site, and used it to buy our place here in Montana.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Love the website, use it on a regular basis when approached about new ground. Also makes for a good acreage calculator to see how honest people are being when telling you how many acres a field is.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I use this site frequently, but your NRCS office can work up a more detailed soil map for you going into greater detail of soils make up and added information.....or at least my office can. I told them I was going to plant a pecan orchard and they presented me with some incredible information on my farm that I did not know existed. I really like my NRCS office...and they are all educated young ladies there and are all business and don't think they know it all or they don't think any question is too much trouble...unlike some men folk can be.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

It is a great site. It could be faster.

I fully believe anyone growing hay or any crop above one acre ought to be knowledgeable about this site. Many of the conversations on this Hay Talk could easily be explained and improved by the use of this info, which no doubt, cost millions and millions of dollars and millions of man hours in the compilation of this data. I have found a few mistakes (regarding our land) but these are trivial in the overall context. The Feds steal quite a bit of our money and toss it into the wind, but with this info, they actually did a very good (and rare) thing. Anyone reading this who has not explored their land via this site ought to do so now. This is a no brainer, and could save you a lot of wasted time, money and labor over the years.

Thank you guys, Vol and PaCustomBaler for keeping this thread alive.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I will have to try it out at work one day. Those kind of features aren't very phone friendly.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks. This is a new site to me. Appreciate the step by step instructions.

Shelia


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you for the step by step instructions. Have tried to use before but easier now. Thanks again.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you!

Ralph


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Vol said:


> I really like my NRCS office...and they are all educated young ladies there and are all business and don't think they know it all or they don't think any question is too much trouble...unlike some men folk can be.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I am learning this to be true here as well. I am finding they are very helpful. It kind of humbled me because I went in with a tunnel vision they were just another government agency with enough red tape to keep me away.

We are tax payers and I am seeing that at least some of my tax dollars over the years are being put to a use that benefits me.


----------

